# I think I have this. coments, advicec?



## E-ZE (Nov 15, 2007)

My name is Evan, im a 24 year old college student. I think ive been dealing with DP since childhood. I only recently found out the way ive been feeling is not normal. Ive also been dealing with depression for the last few years. As a kid i used to look at myself in the mirror and couldent recognize the person stairing back at me, for years after that i would never look in the mirror for more than ten seconds. Stuff like that has been messing with me for a long time. I know its had a impact on my personality and relationships. DP combine with major depression and all the drugs i take just to get through the day (SSRI's, Adderol, Marajuana) has left me bitter. Ive given up because nothing i do seems to make me feel like im living in the first person. Im woried im never going to fell like a normal human, I need to change before its to late.


----------



## Mocha1613 (Nov 15, 2007)

I cant claim to be an expert on DP, but I have been suffering with it for at least a year and a half. In my own experiance Marajuana triggered it for me, combined with all the stress and depression I was experiancing.
I find that if I dont have controll of my thoughts the DP gets worse. Marajuana doesnt let you keep a firm grip on reality, nor does it let you completely controll your thoughts. Talking to a therapist really helped me, especially with my anxiety attacks. And thinking positivley helps too. Our brains are powerful things and just as you can think yourself sick, you can think yourself better. Start by telling youself, this will be a good hour, or morning and so on and so forth. 
Also learn to love yourself and not dwell so much on the negitive. I know its hard. Everything in my life was a shade of crap! No matter how good things were, I couldnt see it. I had to change my thinking and today I still struggle with it. 
I truely believe that if we want to get better, along with the right tools, we will!
Take care and good luck.
Never give up!


----------

